# Utility Trailer



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I have a very well built 5 x 8 utility trailer, but am looking for a NEW 5 x 10 or 5 x 12 with a loading gate for some extra room to haul some extra stuff when I am hauling my ATV (no room left when my ATV is loaded). My search has lead me to "GatorMade" trailers in Corbin, KY. They also have a few on eBay.

I can get a 5 x 10 for less that $750 (2000lb axel) or $825 (3500 pound axel)--the 6 x 16 is $895. To read the specs on them indicates that they are very well built trailers, but they appear to only be available from the maunfacturer, and must be picked up. This appears to be an excellent trailer at great price, but I know very little about trailer construction/weight capacity. Am I just gonna get what I pay for?

The price is right, but that's a long way to drive to pick one up. I'm not interested in the cheap Lowes or Home Depot units (been there and done that), and want a sturdy and well built trailer, but do not want to spend over $900 on it. I was beginning to think this was not a possibility as most were coming in at $1200 or more.

Anyone know anything about the Gatormade trailers? Are there any Michigan dealers for them (I am assuming if there are some local dealers that I will not get the factory price)? Any other well built trailers (NEW) with a gate for $900 or less?

I'd be interested in a used one also, but it must be in pristrine condition, and significantly reduced in price (I'm lookin' for a deal) or I'll keep what I have. 

Am I looking for the impossible here?? Any comments/suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

*Steve,*
You've probably already checked but if you haven't.......Goldstar in Edmore has alot of trailers in stock. I have no idea on price though.

Pat


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I bought a 6x10 in 2001 from a place just north of Ionia in 2001 and paid $900 for it. One thing for sure, I certainly wish I would have went to the 12' length. If I pull my quad right up to the front, I just barely have room for portable, behind and almost under it.
Its not the only trailer that I have, as I also have an 18' but its just a little to large for just the quad and protable and it uses ramps instead of a drop gate.
I suggest that you go with at least the 12' minimum for the room. You may want to consider dual axles and brakes. Brakes are important once you get to a longer length and more weight. If you think you will ever be hauling a friends quad, you'll need to go larger. Its not much different than boating and 2'itis.
There's a little statement that my dad (RIP) used to say: *"If you don't have money to do it right the first time, where you going to get the money to do it over?"*
Buying direct from the manufacturer is a very good way to go in most cases. I know a guy that for years used to travel and bring back multipal trailers just to sell in his yard. He did good and it kept him busy. My 18' I bought from him. You just have to take into consideration your time and money traveling to purchase out of state. I have a friend up here that looked for months and finally after realizing what he'd pay for traveling (fuel, truck wear, motel, time) he bought a really nice trailer over in Petoskey for $1200. It's a 16', dual axle with brakes. I can't remember its weight capacity but know it was heavy duty. I think it might be a USA trailer?
Oh......... one other thing. If you purchase a new one, once you get it home and before you run it on salty roads, get yourself some spray on bed liner and coat all the underside steel and the inside of your fenders. You'll find that an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure when it comes to road salt.
Good luck with your decision!


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

SA ULTRA MAG said:


> *Steve,*
> You've probably already checked but if you haven't.......Goldstar in Edmore has alot of trailers in stock. I have no idea on price though.
> Pat


Was there and looked on Friday..they want $1000 for a 5 x 10 and Gatormade will get me a 6 x 12 for $900 (both plus tax of course). Goldstar says theirs are made by USA trailers, and when I research it there is no info on company location. The look exactly like the Gatormade and have the same specs, so I am wondering id Gatormade makes them. I have still to see a Gatormade in person, and want to before I buy.


I want a *quality* 5 x 10 (or 6 x 12) trailer at a *dirt cheap price*.........I figure in todays economy that is a distinct possibility. If not, I'll just keep what I have (5 x 8) and make do with that. I realize that "dirt cheap" and "quality" do not go together, but I'm hoping I can get lucky. As I said, I'd even take a used one in excellent shape. I am in no hurry, and it is not sdomething I NEED.

I don't want to mess with trailer brakes and dual axels..........my quad effectively fills the 5 x 8 with little room for anything else. I need an extra 2 feet for a push mower, gas cans, aand other small yard tools, so a 5 x 10 will meet my needs. I just haul my stuff to my cabin, and hate loading the mower in the rear of my pickup.

*Addendum:* just found out the USA trailers are internet sales only and delivered to 1 of 6 places in the midwest (Goldstar in Edmore is one of them). The actual company is Hallmark Inc out of Bristol, IN (so they are not Gatormade), and give a 3 year warranty.

Steve


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

What ya mean by enternet sales only?A friend of mine bought one from USA Trailer up in Grayling just a couple of weeks ago.He drove up looked around,seen what he wanted and left with a trailer..


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

skulldugary said:


> What ya mean by enternet sales only?A friend of mine bought one from USA Trailer up in Grayling just a couple of weeks ago.He drove up looked around,seen what he wanted and left with a trailer..


OK, you got me. There are 11 places where they sell these trailers (USA TRAILERS). These 11 places may place orders with USA and keep a running stock. The website states that you can order the trailer through the WWW and they will deliver to one of these 11 places only, and you must pick up from them.

I imagine the difference in price between them and GatorMade is in the shipping, but I'll be in Kentucky in 6 weeks anyhow. If I decide on the Gatormade, and will be in the vacinity anyhow, I figure I might as well get one that is 2 feet longer and 1 foot wider for $200 less. I believe the USA only has a 2000 lb axel as well.....the Gatormade has a 3500 lb axel.

Plus, I want some customization.....I want 16 inch walls (most come with 12", 24", or 36" wood walls--if any walls at all) of wire mesh (like is on the gate) welded to the tubing (no more wood sides for me) so I can use it to haul stone and gravel as well.

I just have not heard much about the GatorMade models, and ran across them on the internet (GatorMade), and they do state it must be picked up at the factory as they do not ship. I'd like to find someone who owns one and see what they think of them. 

BTW, the USA trailers appear to be very well made. The guy in Edmore wouldn't budge on the price, and he didn't have what I wanted in stock anyhow.

Steve


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

ENCORE said:


> There's a little statement that my dad (RIP) used to say: *"If you don't have money to do it right the first time, where you going to get the money to do it over?"*
> !


:lol: Best line I've read in a long time,,, :lol:


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Found another brand *TRAIL-RITE*..............anyone heard aything about them.

Looking at the 5 x 10 and 6 x 10 footers here: Johns Trailer Sales

Still sounds to me that the GatorMade is a better built trailer and at a better price. Wish there were some local dealers.

Steve


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

Try BNM Trailers here in Mi. Don't have the # so do a google search. They built me a 5x10 to my specs for my quad and food plot equipment a couple of years ago. At the time they were the cheapest around. PM me if you want more info.

Marco


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

marco said:


> Try BNM Trailers here in Mi. Don't have the # so do a google search. They built me a 5x10 to my specs for my quad and food plot equipment a couple of years ago. At the time they were the cheapest around.
> Marco


Thanks for the heads up, but the 5 x 8 trailer I currently own was built by them.......and it is definitely a quality trailer. BNM is only about 5 miles south of where I work. I got a quote from them last week and they are $500 higher than the GatorMade.......the GatorMade *appears* to be of similar quality. The guy was firm with his price.

As I stated in a previous post: I'm looking for a quality trailer at a discount price or I'll keep what I have. With today's economy, I'm looking for a deal (steal), and there should be one out there someplace. I'm in no hurry.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Got a great deal from BNM....................git it ordered.

Steve


----------

